# S. Florida Hog



## ricknflint (Jun 15, 2000)

Shot this 120 sow hunting out of True South Adventures out of Ft. Pierce Florida. Taken with my longbow at 13 yards on the ground. Double lung hit she went 50 yards.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks like some good eating there.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Nice!! Congrats.


----------



## ricknflint (Jun 15, 2000)

Thanks. This one was killed in S. Carolina last April. Another sow, weighed 110.


----------

